# Eastside Shinanigans



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

lreigler said:


> I am not trying to start any debates on here i'm just saying from first hand experience I have seen guys with trebles down there, and seen multiple fights over crossing lines and not "waiting there turn". In my opinion this is a sort of serenity sport, fishing for these great fish and fishing shoulder to shoulder is not near as much fun as working a hole solo on the pm or any of the smaller unmentionables. Just try hooking a fish at sunset on a small hole in the middle of nowhere.... you'll walk away from the 6th street circus in a heartbeat.


Agreed!


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree, no one likes to fish in the crowds, or at least I don't! Unless there are a ton of fish that are takers!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

boy things never change, back in the day i can remember catching steel head 4 atleast two years before people new they were their.(mid 60's).by the way big brown if the good lord, lets you stay around longer, you will see worst by the way, wear you were at was called sockeye corner, g i wonder y they call it that. ps. 11 for 14 yesterday boy i wonder how long my new spot will last. (go fish )


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

lreigler said:


> I am not trying to start any debates on here i'm just saying from first hand experience I have seen guys with trebles down there, and seen multiple fights over crossing lines and not "waiting there turn". In my opinion this is a sort of serenity sport, fishing for these great fish and fishing shoulder to shoulder is not near as much fun as working a hole solo on the pm or any of the smaller unmentionables. Just try hooking a fish at sunset on a small hole in the middle of nowhere.... you'll walk away from the 6th street circus in a heartbeat.


Just another reason why I prefer the solitude of a "smaller" trout stream. I was on the South Branch of the Au Sable last night with the stretch of river all to myself. You could'nt have asked for a better night on the river. Just starting out with fly fishing, the fact that I didnt hook in to anything besides a log does not bother me a bit after reading about your bad experience. People are just ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

geez every year people envy the long leader rippers like they are actually catching fish legit. "Yarn way inside the mouth". Please. I can fish with a bare hook and get them "way inside the mouth". 98% of fish being caught down there are lined right now I dont care where the hook is. Bobbers and golf ball bags in the slow seams next to shore is the only thing that MAY get bit. Sorry but I speak the truth. Im sure some of the liners can actually convince themselves that fish are biting but they are not. Enjoy the show everyone. Best thing that could happen right now is a MAJOR cool down to stop the fish from blasting and swimming and get them holding and biting. Its funny when fish are actually biting the rippers dont catch much but when water is up and warm and fish are off the bite and moving they hook a ton.... Wierd.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Scoot nailed it on the head. My Dad and I grabbed a sandwich and went down today to watch the circus. We saw more than one treble hook. We saw plenty of yarn. We saw more than a few lined fish thrown on a stringer. Most of the guys in this picture ripped a hookset at the end of each drift.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

> ripped a hookset at the end of each drift.


Well yeah theyre gettin bites :lol:


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

samsteel said:


> Scoot nailed it on the head. My Dad and I grabbed a sandwich and went down today to watch the circus. We saw more than one treble hook. We saw plenty of yarn. We saw more than a few lined fish thrown on a stringer. Most of the guys in this picture ripped a hookset at the end of each drift.



What a beautiful spot:lol:. I will never understand why people fish next to dams. Yeah there are fish to be caught, but come on. It might be worth it for entertainment purposes alone.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

in defense of some of our beloved ethically challenged eastsiders....the westside rocks were crawling with bankies armed with long leaders


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

when they end their drift with a jerk, that;s called hunting, i think that seasons closed


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

it frickin scary to go down and walk behind the guys on the wall it seems like every ten seconds they are rippin their line and saying that they had a bite Any way at least all of the snags are cleaned out now so when I go down at night I dont worry about losing my rig


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Well they did it. I was down there today just hanging out and all of a sudden I see a DNR officer come down the boat ramp and grabbed the Asian dude frank and this guy with a custom rod, Red line and goatee and they both were over limit. Then a plain closed officer came down grabbed 2 more and both had over limits and then they came back and grabbed 2 more stringers. All the fisherman were from the corner hole. i know 2 guys both lost their rods and reels. All got tickets.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Well ask and you shell receive. The DNR are down there right now with about 5 or 6 guys getting written up 3 for over limit 2 for attepting to snag ( one is your asian buddy Big Brown ) and one for giving away a fish. That one I dont understand I thought you could give a fish to another legal liecense holder as long as you arn't over your 3 kept all together. The guys that got hit for over limit I have never seen befor and the 2 for attempting to snag where Asians that are there often Frank Big Browns buddie was trying to pull the old I speak no english card to no eval. Sorry about the spelling im in a hurry to get out of here. More of the story to come. Don't get me wrong this is a good thing I would never defend illegal activity.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

*The Rippin' and The Tearin', The Rippin' and The Tearin'*


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

so that's what a foul hooked steelie does...............wow...........


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

all this talk about rippin and tearin the fish with long leaders just made me revive a classic video from the bookmarks vault...lol I'm sure a foul hooked steelie does a jive similar to that, I'm sure hedo rick is familiar with the smell of fish too.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't believe that there are people on here that would defend rippin on end of retrieve/drift. Doesn't sound like a good time fishin to me. Glad the co's got some of the d-bags.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

R u sure u wer'nt at the STEPS.. at ALLEGAN DAM :lol:


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

RAD FISH said:


> :: trying to pull the old I speak no english card to no eval. .


:lol:


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

sslopok said:


> I can't believe that there are people on here that would defend rippin on end of retrieve/drift. Doesn't sound like a good time fishin to me. Glad the co's got some of the d-bags.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Why is this always a issue on here?
First off I was fishing next to these guys the last few days and I must say I didn't see any fish being put on stringers that was fouled hook, and only a small percentage of the fish that were hooked was fouled hooked.
Yes I totally agree that anyone who keep's more then there limit should be given a ticket, but this notion that anybody pulling there line in rapidly at the end of drift is snagging is ridiculous. 
You need to remember that when fishing is on tight quarters "As it is there" the river's flowing rapidly,plus the fact that the guy's next to you are on the same rhythm it all makes sense to get your bait in and out fast , and with a "swinging" motion.
I like to call its chaotic fishing harmony.
Beside they say it takes a 1OOO cast to catch a steehead right? the more you cast the better your chances.
Oh another thing long leaders? not me I always run a leader below 3ft and hook as many as most.
Cant we all just get along and leave the ticket giving and infraction 
calling to the DNR?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

it only take one drift with the right weight for the right drift. they say 1000 cast's for a muskie


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

OO7 said:


> Why is this always a issue on here?
> First off I was fishing next to these guys the last few days and I must say I didn't see any fish being put on stringers that was fouled hook, and only a small percentage of the fish that were hooked was fouled hooked.
> Yes I totally agree that anyone who keep's more then there limit should be given a ticket, but this notion that anybody pulling there line in rapidly at the end of drift is snagging is ridiculous.
> You need to remember that when fishing is on tight quarters "As it is there" the river's flowing rapidly,plus the fact that the guy's next to you are on the same rhythm it all makes sense to get your bait in and out fast , and with a "swinging" motion.
> ...


Are you a ripper???:yikes: We all know what rippin is and why it is done. I've done a lot of fishin and never had to rip a bait through the water like that. That's one of the number one giveaways that someone is trying to snag one. Tell the 1000 casts thing to a co and see what he says.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

sSlopoke PLEASE read my earlier post for a logical explanation for the fast swinging motion while fishing fast turbulent water!
Yes we all know that its elbow to elbow down there and probably most of the fish are lined (but in the mouth which makes them legal right)
The only thing that bother's me is when there's a "slowpoke" fishing next to me!!
So why go round and round about it?, and why do some people think they are better fishermen because they dont fish there?? 
The day you find a better way to fish down there PLEASE comedown and demonstrate your new found way to fish!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Does anyone ever plunk there when the water is really high? Not sure if the bottom is to snaggy or not, but on big rivers during highwater, it works well.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Its way to snaggy by the dam,but Im sure down stream it would be possible.
Funny you mention that I was just out west fishing for steelhead and you would be surprised how many guys do the plunking thing!! in fact they was all looking at me funny because I WAS side drifting as they called it. There favorite setup for plunking was a 4 to 5oz weight with a 6ft leader attached to usually a large spin glow and heaven forbid a treble below it, but yes they was hooking fish in the mouth.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, but if plunking effectively the glo is trailing directly behind the weight, unlike the cannonballs with a 6 ft leader getting bombed by the east siders, getting swept on the rocks and ripped for a finish the drift. I guess desperation for catching fish is pretty rampant in GR this time of year. Say what you want, like Scoot stated 95% of the fish being hooked are lined right now. If you want to catch biters you have to fish next to the bank in the slack water. Its funny listening to the defense of lining methods.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAha funny but effective!
happy fishing to all no matter where you fish.
As long as its legally done who gives a crap!
Im done with this bickering about people's morel responsibilities to a fish.
TIME TO FISH!!! RUNS ON


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Are guys getting suckers downtown right now? I'm on a dry spell in terms of catching fish in the last 2 trips to the river and I would be fine with fighting any fish-----accidental or not right now.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

sucker city today. saw a bunch of suckers landed. i landed 2 chromers that i know were lined. right in the outside of the jaw. i let them both go. 

i saw the cops called on a guy today, saw the dnr bust a bunch last night, and saw the most retarted bunch of guys fishing out of turn today. turned out to be a good weekend so far.

west side by the way.


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

a couple of suckers and some golden salmon as well:lol:


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

OO7 said:


> sSlopoke PLEASE read my earlier post for a logical explanation for the fast swinging motion while fishing fast turbulent water!
> Yes we all know that its elbow to elbow down there and probably most of the fish are lined (but in the mouth which makes them legal right)
> The only thing that bother's me is when there's a "slowpoke" fishing next to me!!
> So why go round and round about it?, and why do some people think they are better fishermen because they dont fish there??
> The day you find a better way to fish down there PLEASE comedown and demonstrate your new found way to fish!


Personally if I know the fish are not biting I don't have any desire to fish them. I'd rather know the fish ate whatever I'm fishing with rather than line a fish in the mouth to make it appear the fish ate my offering.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kinda like I prefer to hunt deer on deer trails and not over a banquet of death!!
Its all relevant RIGHT! some people care some people dont!

Don't get me wrong I don't condone snagging steelhead I just don't have any way to tell if they made a conscious decision to bite on my bait or not??


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

You keep trying to justify your fishing methods. Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself at the same time that you are fishing legally. That ripping method at the end puts your lure in the mach 1 speed range. Must be a really fast fish to grab that bad boy as it zooms through the water!


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Your right Sslopok sometime's I FEEL GUILTY hooking 20+ fish in a morning!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Every steelie I've landed on a plug (and we're talking a couple hundred) has been hooked in the mouth. No need to floss them and give them dental checkups.

Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's right. Same as the whitefish "jigging" and Muskegon, down winding another duck hunter, or cutting off someone who is trolling. Nothing illegal about any of those either.

Comes down to pride. I guess if catching fish is more important than how you hook them, so be it, but be prepared to catch #@$#@ for it.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I stopped to watch at the East launch at 6th yesterday, and couldn't believe the crowd of guys I was observing. Between the drunks (one guy who yelled "FISH ON!" every time a guy hooked a fish but didn't even have a rod), the inner city folk, and the ********, it looked like it was the perfect set up for a fight waiting to happen. They were flossing like no other, hooking up with fish every 10 seconds. I didn't even bother contemplating fishing in that mess. I'd rather stay above that level. There is no way I would ever want to be associated with that mess in any way, shape, or form. On top of that, one guy in the crowd parked his vehicle right on the freakin' boat ramp!!!


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

I like it when they fish right in the fish ladder...thats classic!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

OO7 said:


> Your right Sslopok sometime's I FEEL GUILTY hooking 20+ fish in a morning!


Only 20+???????
I hear the guys up river on the creeks are averaging 40+ a morning.:evilsmile


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Well ask and you shell receive. The DNR are down there right now with about 5 or 6 guys getting written up 3 for over limit 2 for attepting to snag ( one is your asian buddy Big Brown ) and one for giving away a fish. That one I dont understand I thought you could give a fish to another legal liecense holder as long as you arn't over your 3 kept all together. The guys that got hit for over limit I have never seen befor and the 2 for attempting to snag where Asians that are there often Frank Big Browns buddie was trying to pull the old I speak no english card to no eval. Sorry about the spelling im in a hurry to get out of here. More of the story to come. Don't get me wrong this is a good thing I would never defend illegal activity.


 
I hope they continue to make their presence known down there. The ones caught were only a fraction of the problem. I ran into a CO last weekend on the MO who checked my livewell and continued to lecture the bankies about there illegal rip at the end of each drift :evil:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Big Brown said:


> I hope they continue to make their presence known down there. The ones caught were only a fraction of the problem. I ran into a CO last weekend on the MO who checked my livewell and continued to lecture the bankies about there illegal rip at the end of each drift :evil:


 
Word on the street is the U.C. Division is going to play an active roll in cutting down on all the extra hooksets and the long leader specialists.
I hope they start tomorrow:evilsmile


----------

